# I keep getting urinary tract infections



## tricky (Jun 8, 2008)

I've gotten 3 in the past 3 months!

What more can I do other than pee immediately after sex, and wash my hands & "areas" and make sure he does the same before sex? 

I got one 2 weeks ago, took a round of Cipro, then I got another one last week, took more Cipro, and finished that round today, and now I just went to the bathroom and it felt like a needle going up my urethra when I started peeing. Not pleasant. During this 2nd round of Cipro, I drank alcohol on the 1st & 2nd days that I was taking it (oops). I'm just going to drink a ton of water & cranberry juice and take lots of vit. C and cranberry pill supplements. 

What else can I do? Why does this keep happening?


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 8, 2008)

.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 8, 2008)

^ Same situation with me as well... it sucks! I havent had the surgery but they are suggesting I get it.  I find the cranberry pills help as well.... I also have endometriosis and I find I get more bladder infections when i have cysts (caused by the endo) 

Good luck with it... at least you know you are not alone now!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got 5 of them in about 6 months one year. It was miserable, i couldn't sleep and got depressed after having them so much.  The doctors suggested the widening surgery and gave me  a different newer antibiotic and this time the uti went away for good.  I'm glad i didn't have to go through with surgery.  Have they put you on anything besides cipro?  Are you taking all the medication and at the same time daily?  and obvioisly are you wiping after the bathroom from the front to back?
Hopefully you just need a different antibiotic as many infections these days don't go away with the traditional meds.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 9, 2008)

Those things suck !!! 

One tip I haven't seen is 

Wipe front to back .... iDON'T wipe back to front ... =)


----------



## breechan (Jun 9, 2008)

My galpal had the same issue. Her doctor also advised her to switch away from thongs, and to wear breathable cotton undees. The thong string can transfer bacteria from your anus much more than traditional undees.

HTH


----------



## xashmunch (Jun 9, 2008)

I have to take a pill each night to keep me from having them. I have had them since I was about 3 years old. Within the past two years, I got them so frequently, that I went to see a urologist. The urologist actually said that cranberry juice is the worst thing you could drink. Just drink water. I definitely recommend going to see a urologist. Your doctor can provide you with temporary fixes when you have one, but you need to see a specialist if this is a reoccurring problem. The pill I take now has been a live saver.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 9, 2008)

.


----------



## xashmunch (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_They talked about this daily pill as an option for me... something about a very low-dose antibiotic taken every day? Right now I take the antibiotic pill every time I have sex._

 
I believe that is what it is - a little bit to take each day to keep them from occuring. I haven't had a UTI since I have been taking this pill. It's called Nitrofurantoin-Macro if you want to ask your doctor about it.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahh! I get these all the time! I've noticed that if I get them also if I hold in my pee. Like sometimes at school I would get to class and have to pee, but I'd just hold it until class was over, then bam, I have a UTI. Also I can't drink hardly any dark drinks. I stick with Sprite or water or something light in color. I've been really diligent about all that and I haven't had one in quite a few months. I don't have insurance so I can't go to a urologist but my mom works at a clinic so luckily I can get some antibiotics if I get one.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 10, 2008)

Its not holding the pee in that is the culprit, it's wiping and washing.  Wipe front to back, drop the paper in the toilet, wipe front to back.  
Also you should pee before and after intercourse. Lots of bacteria can be introduced into the urinary meatus during sex. 
Breechan is correct about thongs.
Tub baths can also cause irritation.
Wash your hands before and after urination.
The most common bacteria we find in the hospital causing UTI's is escherichia coli which is found in the colon, around the anus and in stool.

Orange juice is actually the worst thing you can drink bcause it makes the urine more alkaline and while cranberry juice is acidic, most of them are primarily sugar and artificial flavours so any benefit is totally nixed (the extract is the best in the capsules, it helps the escherichia coli from attatching to the walls of the bladder)

You should drink atleast 10 glasses of water a day .

(not coffee, not coke, water)

This is information especially -wipe,drop, wipe, drop front to back and never retrace your steps,that I teach to my patients. I work on gyn/oncology . post partem and women's health.

Prolonged antibiotic usage is responible for many of the SuperBugs we have today.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jun 10, 2008)

I used to get chronic infections all the time. I'm talking, so much so that I became immune to the pain and didn't know I had one until I had a kidney infection. I've gotten about one to two a month since I was a kid, and in the last two years I've changed some things and I haven't had one since. 

The obvious: pee and wash up before and after sex. (based on what my doctor's told me) you have about 20 minutes after sex to pee, otherwise infection city (which I've found to be true, booo..). I've also upped my fluid intake in general (lots and lots of water, all day everyday). The weirdest thing, but seriously, it's worked wonders: I used to wear a medium in under-roos, and went up to a large. That's it, I went up a size in my underwear, haha. I've found that part of what was causing my UTI's was tight undies (thongs and cutesy stuff included). Not that my undies were in my junk, lol, but the size larger (and cotton only!!!, not cotton blends, 100% cotton) made it easier for my girly bits to breathe. Strange, and maybe TMI, but for someone who has had a lifetime of UTI's, not having one in two years is amazing.


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 10, 2008)

Have u been 2 ur doc. I started 2 get them alot this past year and i would do all the things pee after sex /of course wipe front 2 back /keep clean take cranberry/lots of water ect. But my doc said i was diabetic and yeast and other bacteria love all that surgar in ur body and that was causing all those infections now that i have my sugar under control i dont get them anymore.It could be as simple as changing ur undies 2 a bigger size or it can be more complicated and need ur doctors help.


----------



## makeba (Jun 10, 2008)

i had this problem years ago and its a pain. i have found that washing with warm water only and no soap or fragrant products on the private works for me. drinking lots of water and cranberry juice. i have found that eating blueberries can help as well. i thought i could use the nice massengil products but i cant.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh I know all about this.... I will post my story so you can have a giggle at it sometime after i kill these exams =S


----------



## sofabean (Jun 12, 2008)

ugh i used to get those all the time. i had two MAJOR ones that hurt like hell and the rest were tiny ones... the ones where you know they're coming, but it doesn't get that bad... like it goes away overnight or something lol.

anywho, the first time, my doctor gave me antibiotics. she told me to drink a lot of water and not cranberry juice cuz it'll just make me fat. (that's what she said! lol!) anyway, the second time i had it, she gave me different antibiotics because she said that since i got it again within like a month, the first antibiotics probably didn't work that well. (the seconds ones didn't work that well in my opinion cuz it still hurt after i ran out of medication, but then it just went away on its own).


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 12, 2008)

I have read that sometimes what feels like a UTI can turn out to be a prolapsed bladder.  I am not sure how often that is the case, though.

Perhaps your boyfriend needs to get a bacterial culture from his genitals/urethra.  He may be harboring something that he does not know about and is chronically passing it on to you.

-lauren


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 12, 2008)

maybe its TMI, but i had a rash of UTIs for no reason a few years ago and it turned out to be linked to having precervical dysplasia from HPV (this was literally right before the vaccine came out, so you can imagine how mad i was)


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

I have these as well, but I don't have typical symptoms.  I get the most God-Awful pain on my left side.  So bad that I am sometimes bedridden.  I also have endometriosis (as mentioned by Tinkee-Belle) so I wonder if it is somehow all related.  *Kuuipo*, do you know if this could be true?

On my last surgery for the endo, they said it was on my bladder and also my intestines.  The endo had glued my intestine across itself and to the side of my abdomen.  It had also glued my bladder to some other part of my anatomy (can't remember?).

Anyway, I have also taken Cipro for this more times than I can count.  The only way we knew I had UTI's was from my urine samples.  I kept coming in complaining of severe left-sided pain and throwing up but it doesn't burn or itch or anything.  Sorry if that is too much info.  Anyway, now whenever I get this pain and start to vomit, I head straight for the doc and get my Cipro.  It happens about once a month.  

I follow all proper precautions and still get them.  It sucks.  Sorry for the rant, but I really do sympathize.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

I have not seen a higher incidence of UTI's or pyelonephritis with cases of endometriosis.  I do see lots of endmetriosis at work, and it can be a progressive inflammatory condition. Has your doc tried any hormonal supression?

I have found a number of people who have taken an enormous amount of antibiotics over their lifetime and have urinary tract infections that are resistant to the strongest bug juices used.  All of those people were put in isolation.  The newest bug in the urine is vancomycin resistant enterococus, originally a gut bacteria that like roaches and termites, is hard to kill.  

When you give a urine specimen it takes three days to grow out properly and then a short time after a number of antibiotics are tried on the culture till the right one with the largest circle of inhibition is found.  In other words, the antibiotic who kills the most wins. The same antibiotic used chronically in people with UTI's often fails. 
Prevention-scrupulous hygeine, especially hand to genital and wiping then dropping and never going back and forth  and urinating before and after sex, washing with soaps, and even the ocean and tub baths can do a world of good.

Some people swear by bitter melon (Chinese traditional medicine) as a urinary acidifier (keeps bacteria from irritating the walls of the bladder).


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

Kuuipo, thank you so much.  Your info is always so helpful.  I am on a constant run of birth control (no periods).  But, it still doesn't help.  I don't want to take Lupron b/c I feel it is unnatural to put my body into a state of menopause.  I've had multiple surgeries for it.  They told me that I basically need to have a kid or have a hysterectomy.  I'd rather deal with the pain for now.

But, the pain is only severe when I have a UTI.  They do send my urine off to be cultured and it never comes back as a conclusive bacteria that is causing it.  They tell me that means it is a general infection caused by multiple bacteria and not by a single one like e-choli.

This is all very interesting.  I feel so bad for everyone who gets them chronically (hugs to you xbrookecorex).  Tricky, I have not clue about any advice to give you as nothing helps me.  I guess I can offer you an ear if you ever need to vent.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 13, 2008)

I had 4 of them within 3 months last year, i used to MISS class for 2-4 days and just sit on the freaking toliet all day long i seriously took my laptop and sat on the toliet for 10 hours no lie, and the peeing sensation would never go away, and if i tried to pee it hurt soooooo badly, the blood and pus in my bladder would come out like pins and needles (sorry for graphics).

I've been told to just drink lots of water, catch it early b/c it can lead to full blown kidney infections, use condoms while on the antibiotics and several days after since antibiotics lowers the effectiveness of the pill, pee after having sex, make sure ur partner washes his wanker before you have sex for those prone to UTI's, when you wipe after you pee always from front to back, don't use scented soaps.

Kuuipo is right, the more you take antibiotics, and if you dont finish your prescription completely, the bacteria will find a way to build immunity to the antibiotic if you dont kill all the germs the few that do survive will bite you in the ass, and you now have a stronger drug-resistant strain of the mutated bacteria.  Then treatment will be months longer and highly intensive.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 13, 2008)

Ughhhh I am getting one again!!! I went like 3 months with no bladder infections.... I can tell im starting to get one when I have to get up to pee more than once in the middle of the night.

Rbella.... did u get laproscopy (sp?) surgery? Next time I go to the gyno I think they are going to scedual me to get it. I get those pains in my side too... except mine are usually on the right side.  The first time I had it I was 17 and my parents called an ambulance because they thought my appendix popped.  Now I get them about every 6 months and the doctor said it is ovarian cysts popping. Owwwwie


----------



## rbella (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Rbella.... did u get laproscopy (sp?) surgery? Next time I go to the gyno I think they are going to scedual me to get it. I get those pains in my side too... except mine are usually on the right side.  The first time I had it I was 17 and my parents called an ambulance because they thought my appendix popped.  Now I get them about every 6 months and the doctor said it is ovarian cysts popping. Owwwwie_

 
You poor thing...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I've had several laparoscopys.  They help for awhile, but I would encourage you to speak with your doctor about the use of birth control on a constant basis with no periods.  I only have a period every 3-4 months to give my body a break.  That has actually helped keep the endo from growing back.  

When you see a specialist regarding this, I would recommend seeing a Reproductive Endocrinologist.  That is who does my surgery and he always has a Gastroenterologist in the O.R. with him.  The reason he has the Gastro with him is because they always find it on my colon and on my intestines.  Typically if your regular gynecologist does the surgery, they won't check your intestines or your colon.  The first surgery I had was done by a regular Gynecologist and didn't help at all.  The second time was with the Reproductive Endocrinologist and he removed it all off of my colon, intestines, bladder etc. and I felt sooooo much better!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to you, feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Kuuipo, thank you so much. Your info is always so helpful. I am on a constant run of birth control (no periods). But, it still doesn't help. I don't want to take Lupron b/c I feel it is unnatural to put my body into a state of menopause. I've had multiple surgeries for it. They told me that I basically need to have a kid or have a hysterectomy. I'd rather deal with the pain for now.

But, the pain is only severe when I have a UTI. They do send my urine off to be cultured and it never comes back as a conclusive bacteria that is causing it. They tell me that means it is a general infection caused by multiple bacteria and not by a single one like e-choli.

This is all very interesting. I feel so bad for everyone who gets them chronically (hugs to you xbrookecorex). Tricky, I have not clue about any advice to give you as nothing helps me. I guess I can offer you an ear if 

you ever need to vent._

 

I had Lupron for tumors and it made me very depressed, and I am not prone to depression.  My father had lupron too for prostate cancer and he was sad too, but it does work.

I suggest for frequent urinary tract infections see a urologist. They will look into the bladder using a small catheter in the office to make sure there are no obstructions, etc.  Urine really should be cultured.

As far as endometriosis, people can grow endometrial material on their intestines and the omentum (the very fine connective tissue that holds us ogether) and it tends to come back even if you do have a hysterectomy (and the hysterectomy would be an open major surgery in the case of endometriosis) .  Many women chose to have laparoscopic surgery if they can to remove some endometrial tissue.  Often it is largely diagnostic.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

What I need to know about Urinary Tract Infections


(c) UrologyHealth.org - Adult Conditions - Inflammation and Infection - Urinary Tract Infections in Adults


pretty good links that are not overly technical and are science based


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

Endometriosis - MayoClinic.com


The Mayo Clinic info on endometriosis. There are a lot of sites of endometriosis but some are a little too "product and panacea" based.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 13, 2008)

my doctor also suggested that i get tested for stds since i got 2 bladder infections so quickly after the other... but my tests came out negative... but maybe you'd want to look into testing for those things?


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_my doctor also suggested that i get tested for stds since i got 2 bladder infections so quickly after the other... but my tests came out negative... but maybe you'd want to look into testing for those things?_

 
People have been known to get trichimonas infections not only in the vaginal canal but also inside the bladder.  It is not standardly tested for, but if a person has trich, they often experience bladder pain,burning on urination as well as a thick yellow vaginal discharge. Men may not experience symptoms and pass it on to partners who think they are experiencing a yeast infection. 
Yeast infections can cause urethral urning (the pee hole burns).
The clap can cause burning on urination and so can herpes simplex 2 even if it not near the urethra. These can mimic a UTI. Sometimes a doc will give antibiotics anyway (may do more harm than good)


----------



## 06290714 (Jun 22, 2009)

HELP! I think I'm getting on or have it right now. I believe it was a couple months ago or 3 that I had one, didn't know what it was, went to the doctor and she prescribed me antibiotics..So when I feel like I'm getting one or have one I have to go to the doctor and get meds everytime?

This is only my 2nd time but there's no home remedy that takes place of the antibiotics that a doctor would give you? It costs me 60$ everytime I go there and it's not a money issue but if I know what it is I would rather take care of it right away and have the pain go away rather than have to wait for an appt. Like right now it's midnight and I wanna run to the store and get meds but IDK what to get?






BOO.

UTI's are the devil and they hurt.


----------



## miss sha (Jun 22, 2009)

I get UTIs all the time. At least I THINK they're UTIs. I've never had blood or pus or extreme pain or anything, just painful burning sensations when I pee, and then only small amounts. Trying to force the urine out, it feels like I'm trying to pass a friggin' pebble through my uretha. As soon as I stand up, I'll feel like I have to pee again because of a painful sensation of pressure in my abdomen. I've tried to just ignore it, which sometimes works, but other times I'll just get to a point where I physically can't hold it anymore, even though only a small amount comes out still.

I've noticed that I tend to get them around my period, before and after (I wear tampons). Those are when I get full blown ones that last a couple of days. I get smaller ones all throughout the month; usually I forget about the sensation of pressure as the day goes on, or it'll pass overnight.

I know I definitely need to drink more water though. :/


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 22, 2009)

starting in college i had at least 20 UTI's. 

i read every article, peed before and after sex,  drank TONS of water, cranberry juice you name it.  NOTHING WORKED.    

I got so used to having them, the constant feeling of have to pee didnt even bother me.   i now am so sensitive to it i can feel them coming before the doctor can even tell.   the only thing that ever worked was one doctor gave me a prescription of macrobid that i took when i had sex.  i was going on vacation with my boyfriend at the time, and BEGGED him to give me the prescription.    I understand teh dangers of the bacteria becoming resistant to antibiotics.  but when you are getting UTIS every 1-2 months, i didnt really care about the consequences i just wanted something that worked.   

i have been broken up with my bf for a while now, so i havent gotten any UTIs in a long time, but its always back in my head that if i do meet a nice guy (hard enough on its own)  then allllll this is going to start over.   hate it.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 22, 2009)

I have always been highly susceptible to UTI's from birth, in fact I had three surgeries when I was little to stop getting then constantly. I am still susceptable to them and can get them every time I have sex. The only way for me to not have to go get antibiotics every time you get one is to constantly take high doses of cranberry pills, drink tons of water and pee before and after sex. Even after those measures you can still get them. If you think that you have one you need to go straight to the doctor or a clinic (I use the cheap medical clinic in my Rite-Aid that is around $40), you don't want it to turn into a kidney infection! Trust me, treating that is FAR more expensive than $60, and more dangerous. The cranberry pills only get rid of it if they are taken at the slightest indication of a UTI. But they will help you feel better until you can go to the doctor! The best thing that you can really do is stop having sex.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 24, 2009)

I know I'm late on this discussion.. but I've dealt with this problem ever since I started having sex. The ONLY thing that has worked is taking two Macrobid pills after having sex. I take one immediately after and one in 12 hours or so. See if your MD will prescribe that.. it's not too expensive if you buy generic. UTI's are the most frustrating thing! I hate having to kind of schedule my sex life by having meds on hand and making sure I can pee afterwards. Anyway, GL!


----------



## aggrolounge (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, and Walgreens carries an over-the-counter med called Cystex. I don't know how I didn't find out about this 'til recently, but it's a godsend. If you're out of antibiotics or waiting to get them, it will reduce pain greatly. It supposedly can help prevent them too, but I've never tried having them everyday as a regimen.. so idk..


----------

